# Super Cooling



## baldasacoot (Dec 6, 2005)

I want to get an extreme cooling system, something reliable, not TOO expensive, that will last for years so I can transfer it to my next PC and does an incredible job of chillin' the whole system down.

Any suggestions?


Cheers!

~


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Sooo... whats TOO expensive?

I recommend the Thermaltake Big WaterSE. Its pretty cheep as to water cooled systems, is All around good and pretty reliable and looks neato!!

Reviews all over Google.

Ofcourse, if you want to spend more, then there are better water coolers out there.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Moved to case mods


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I once read about a nitrogen based cooling system that allowed some people to OC a P4 to about 5.7Ghz and still keep it cold. The system ran $5,000 or so.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree with RZA. I have used one and my FX-57 doesn't get over 43 celcius under HEAVY load. And it come with plenty of tubing to hook up a few GPU liquid cooling blocks as well, although I haven't done it.


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

If your willing to spend about $300 dollers ocz is coming out with a cheap phase change unit. With phaze change Maximum PC was able to overclock a P4 by either 1.3 or 1.7 ghz. Best of all the operating temps were at 0C at load it runs in the negatives at idle. If your looking for supercooling this is definatly it. If not I also recomend the bigwater Se is a great kit for the price and comes with everything you need. Of course that price could change and I'm not sure when its going to come out.


----------

